# it is not so  pretty, but it works



## kacce (Feb 14, 2013)

[h=3]I made this milling attachment for my sb9[/h]


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, it may not be pretty but it's plenty sexy!  )  It looks like it should work fine.  Nice job.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 14, 2013)

Hell that is better than the one I had made for a one time job. Made it out of hardwood and fly cut the face to mount the vise to it. After the job was done used it to heat the house. It's called recycling!
Pierre


----------



## RandyM (Feb 15, 2013)

I dissagree, its *BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## British Steel (Feb 15, 2013)

I've made up Something Similar, but using the lathe's topslide to get some vertical movement (around 5", cross-slide travels about 11"), don't have a pic of it all together (it gets stripped down for normal turning!), only the mock-ups, but it's based around a large angle plate which is bolted to the cross-slide T-slots and an adaptor disc (with a spigot the slide pivots on) to set the angle of the "vertical" travel. The angle plate has long slots, so it's possible to set it off at an angle if the need arises, just fiddly!

Mockup 1&2: 2 views of vice on topslide, paper template for adaptor, all sat on face of angle plate - the trash drill vice was for "proof of concept" and replaced by something Much Heftier since (sometimes a 4" tilting mill vice, if it's a complicated setup);

Mockup 3: view of angle plate on cross-slide, plate overhangs cross-slide by 1/4 - 1/2" for clearance behind the adaptor and "vertical slide";

Apalling drawing: the adaptor plate - central spigot and top edge are "clocked"  for on-centre and parallel before the topslide goes on. I've no idea why the angle calibrations go right around the adaptor (in the drawing), as it will only pivot 45* each way... so I didn't cut 'em!

The angle plate came with my previous lathe, and didn't fit anywhere on it, but when mounted to this one the intersection of the slots is *dead on centre*... Weird, the way all the tooling with the old one didn't fit it, but fits its successor perfectly and replaces a lot of the missing bits!

This setup's good for light milling, adequate for slightly heavier work, but limited by the size of the installed vice and rigidity (as you'd expect). It's nice to be able to use the power cross-feed and its micrometer stops-and-trips to hold a dimension, though!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 15, 2013)

I already can see this guys got my way of thinking good job its called survival, like my SB steady rest
that started life as a common pipe vise which has the ingredients just had to tweet it; the brain is
a remarkable devise aint it.    good work guy


----------



## kacce (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the nice response to my sexy milling attachment.
I also made ​​a small milling table for my sb9


----------



## PurpLev (Feb 15, 2013)

nice! I'm liking this one!!!


----------



## oldntired (Feb 15, 2013)

I like it! You do have some vertical adjustment by using the slots in the vise for fine adjustment and the bolt holes for coarse adjustment. I'm stealing this one, thanks! A set of jack screws on the top plate of the vise, pushing on the top of the main support frame would make adjustment a piece of cake. Thank you for this.


----------



## kacce (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll post some more pictures with details tomorrow


----------



## kacce (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some more pictures

red circle is  z screws  for level

sorry my bad english


----------



## SE18 (Feb 17, 2013)

beautiful mill attachment.

Ive got a SB9A as well. The only thing that can be attached to the crossslide on my 1942 model is the 60 degree dovetailed button like the one you've machined. Two set screws push matching 60 degree pins against that button.

I made a primitive mill attachment and found that the pressures induced from milling can actually spin the milling attachment around on that button.

So my question to you is, do you only use that button to attach the bottom plate of your milling attachment to the crossslide or do you have extra holding devices?

Another question. My crossslide only travels 6 inches. Is there a way to extend that or do I need to make a T-slotted table of some sort with its own screw to make it travel further. Realizing of course that the more complicated my mill attachment, the less rigidity it will likely have.

Thanks

Dave V


----------



## kacce (Feb 17, 2013)

I have only button
Two set screws push matching 60 degree pins against that button.
must be pressed down


But it is no problem to set an extra screw
on my mill table I have created an additional locking screw that goes into the crossslide
You need T-slotted table for more than 6 inch


----------



## SE18 (Feb 18, 2013)

OK, thanks a bunch.


----------

